
Kickstarter loses nearly 40 percent of its workforce after layoffs and buyouts - c1c2c3
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/13/21257585/kickstarter-layoffs-employees-union-negotiations-severance
======
ausjke
What about Indiegogo?

